# Winter blankets



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys. So I'm looking into getting a couple blankets or my horses since the winters here in Michigan can get nasty. I'm looking into heavy weight blankets. I wanted to know your favorite brands. Brands to avoid. Neck or no neck attachment. Really any info you have. Thanks!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. I don't know if you have a Dover Saddlery around you.. But they do ship.. I have always like the Ridders International blankets  those and Weather Betta are nice IMO  

Have never used a hood or full neck.. Only once on a body clipped gelding..


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Agreed. 

Rambos are the best to buy, but they're super pricey. I still like them though because they last forever and they're great about replacing ripped blankets. On the cheaper side, Weather bettas always last and come in fun colors. And they come at a great price. Rambo Amigos are also nice too and are more economical. They're pretty tough too. 

Neck vs. no neck.. I always prefer to have the neck cover. I like that it keeps their neck warm and covers then more. I also think it helps keep them drier in the rain and snow. But if you leave your horses in a lot there's no reason to pay more for that. I have 3 horses I always bring in when it's cold, raining, or snowing so I didn't bother getting the neck cover. But, the two that go out in the open barn get neck covers to help them stay warm


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I always liked the belly band ones. They don't shift as much IMO.
I like the belly bands too , less of a chance of them getting a leg hung up in them. My girl was a pro at ripping surcingles off regardless of how well positioned and fitted properly they were :roll eyes: So the belly band made sense . There are so many new brands and products out there now , my horse says are long ago , so I wouldn't know where to start , lol.
Picking out blankets and sheets and things was always a lot of fun


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

My favorite of all time is the Hug but that is because it works best for my stallions body type and keeps from rubbing his shoulders like other blankets. I also use the weatherbeeta with great success. I have used the basic riders international with success but switched to the hug style of riders international. My miniature horse has two rambo blankets (light weight turnout and a heavy weight) and they work very well but I have never had a full size rambo blanket for my horses (the minis were show room examples of the normal sized ones). Hope this helps. Only thing I learned about the hug style is when the one loop on the front that guides the strap finally breaks (mind you I have had this one blanket in question for a very long time now) it makes the front slide unless you fix the loop. Hope this helps. One thing to think about is to always have a back up blanket. I have a young gelding that every time it snows or is freezing rain he goes out in it and get stuff worked up under his blanket so I have to alter his blankets changing them at feeding times (or other times if need be depending on his activity behavior). You never want to only have one blanket per horse in case you need to dry one out you don't want the horse bare during that time. Hope this helps.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh PS know that stable blankets and turnouts are different. If kept in stalls out of weather stable ones are fine but if wet, snow, rain etc then you want turnout styles. Most of mine do not have neck attachments but the mini does since it was a show room example but I don't use the neck part. Also the tough-1 brand (big one for the minis but I think they have horse size too) even though they say waterproof they are not. I got one for the mini to use to alter his rambo one but it takes on any moisture at all but is a great stall sheet/blanket etc.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with the belly bands  they are really nice 

The Rambos are really nice too! I know a mare that has one and she's had that for 5-6+ years! And it's still in GREAT condition! I mean it's faded and a bit dirty/stained but other wise it's like new! 

I know some horses that had the hug but never worked with them myself.. So I don't have a comment on those..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I agree with the belly bands  they are really nice
> 
> The Rambos are really nice too! I know a mare that has one and she's had that for 5-6+ years! And it's still in GREAT condition! I mean it's faded and a bit dirty/stained but other wise it's like new!
> 
> I know some horses that had the hug but never worked with them myself.. So I don't have a comment on those..


Hugs work really well for thin horses that other blankets hang too low for in the chest area. My American Saddlebred stud is a thin boy and it fits well but after about 4 years (i think it was) the front support loop ripped. I had a rescue horse that came with a weatherbeeta blanket many moons ago and that blanket outlasted everything else I had until he got upset on stall rest (someone threw a beer bottle in the pasture and he managed to find it before I did and had a very deep and nasty wound on frog) and ripped a portion out of the blanket.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well that's a bummer about the weather beatta! I love those! 

The horses I knew the the hugs were a Morgan and a Paint both were far from thin or narrow! :lol: but I think they would be nice for the narrow guys


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well that's a bummer about the weather beatta! I love those!
> 
> The horses I knew the the hugs were a Morgan and a Paint both were far from thin or narrow! :lol: but I think they would be nice for the narrow guys


Well that weather beeta had plenty of miles on it so it served a very good life. lol yeah maybe it works well on large chested horses too on the hug. Well my stud had a big problem with blankets hanging too low below his shoulders and rubbing hair off and the hug front allowed for greater adjustment and kept it up better. I just wouldn't do a tough-1. I heard the schneiders blankets have issues with connection pieces but I have never used one personally so its all hear-say.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Well that weather beeta had plenty of miles on it so it served a very good life. lol yeah maybe it works well on large chested horses too on the hug. Well my stud had a big problem with blankets hanging too low below his shoulders and rubbing hair off and the hug front allowed for greater adjustment and kept it up better. I just wouldn't do a tough-1. I heard the schneiders blankets have issues with connection pieces but I have never used one personally so its all hear-say.


Lol! I hate to loose a 'trusty sidekick' LOL!

Guess so.. They weren't horses I really did anything with.. So I don't really know.. They had them for a while so they must have worked well for them..

I have heard good and bad about the Tough-1's... When we were looking at getting a mini I found mostly those for the minis.. And they seemed pretty good..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Lol! I hate to loose a 'trusty sidekick' LOL!
> 
> Guess so.. They weren't horses I really did anything with.. So I don't really know.. They had them for a while so they must have worked well for them..
> 
> I have heard good and bad about the Tough-1's... When we were looking at getting a mini I found mostly those for the minis.. And they seemed pretty good..


Very true!

Oh yeah those are about all you can find for minis unless your lucky. That's why I ended up with one. They work fine as stable sheets etc but for turnouts with wet weather they are pointless. I guess you could treat it with a water repellent stuff and make the tough-1s better but since I had two mini rambos I just use the tough 1 for stable use.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's kinda annoying.. :/ oh well.. 
Not getting a horse anytime soon here lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the Artic Twister for mini's. These people are prompt and nice to work with.

http://www.minitack.com/lll4600.htm


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Well my horses aren't minis lol. Although they'd be fun to have, mine are still full size. I have a QH / Arab paint named Phire who doesn't put on weight no matter now much I give her. I blame the Arab in her. and a Tennessee walker Morgan cross named Jack. Jack is a little on the broad side. I still need to measure both of them.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Well, this will date me a little, but I am still a firm believer in a good quality New Zealand rug for lousy weather. If they have the right weight canvas, they are naturally waterproof, but breath well and stand up to all but the very roughest of horses. But, you need to look hard for the good ones.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

LGFarm said:


> Well, this will date me a little, but I am still a firm believer in a good quality New Zealand rug for lousy weather. If they have the right weight canvas, they are naturally waterproof, but breath well and stand up to all but the very roughest of horses. But, you need to look hard for the good ones.


I had one of those many moons ago but used it on a colt once that was determine to remove it and ripped one side out of it. They work very good but I have not seen any of those in a long time. If you know where to find them let me know!

Oh one of the extension pages on FB posted a link to horse.com about blanket information that may be a good read for those wanting information on blanket styles. Also there is currently a 10% off special with free shipping on orders over $89. I use to use horse.com a long time ago with they had free shipping at lower order costs but once they up'ped the amount needed for free shipping I stopped using them and stay with Jeffers. So I am not sure how their service is any more.

http://www.horse.com/horse-articles/horsecoms-guide-to-buying-a-blanket/9663/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember friends raving about New Zealand rugs ! Nothing came close to those , the ruggedness and warmth were one of a kind IMO.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

My best luck has been eBay for a used, but in good condition one. You are looking for the light mint green canvas, not the military green that is everywhere now and you will need to watch for a while, but you usually don't have a whole lot of bidding on them. I did get one out of a place in Canada a few years ago, it was new, dark blue canvas, but the right weight canvas and actually a pretty nice rug, but I don't know who made it and I can't find the place I got it from. Took me a while to find her the first time, but she was nice enough to deal with shipping customs twice, as the first rug was huge, too big for the gelding I was putting it on. If my memory is serving me correctly, you need at least a 12 oz. or a 14 oz. canvas for it to be waterproof, the 10 oz. canvas won't cut it.



DDFN said:


> I had one of those many moons ago but used it on a colt once that was determine to remove it and ripped one side out of it. They work very good but I have not seen any of those in a long time. If you know where to find them let me know!
> 
> Oh one of the extension pages on FB posted a link to horse.com about blanket information that may be a good read for those wanting information on blanket styles. Also there is currently a 10% off special with free shipping on orders over $89. I use to use horse.com a long time ago with they had free shipping at lower order costs but once they up'ped the amount needed for free shipping I stopped using them and stay with Jeffers. So I am not sure how their service is any more.
> 
> http://www.horse.com/horse-articles/horsecoms-guide-to-buying-a-blanket/9663/


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

LGFarm said:


> My best luck has been eBay for a used, but in good condition one. You are looking for the light mint green canvas, not the military green that is everywhere now and you will need to watch for a while, but you usually don't have a whole lot of bidding on them. I did get one out of a place in Canada a few years ago, it was new, dark blue canvas, but the right weight canvas and actually a pretty nice rug, but I don't know who made it and I can't find the place I got it from. Took me a while to find her the first time, but she was nice enough to deal with shipping customs twice, as the first rug was huge, too big for the gelding I was putting it on. If my memory is serving me correctly, you need at least a 12 oz. or a 14 oz. canvas for it to be waterproof, the 10 oz. canvas won't cut it.


Thank you. I had thought about trying to make my own with some duck cloth. I have made seat covers before and it appeared to work really good for water spills. I will probably start making horse coolers again soon when I get my singer reconditioned. I had to start using the electric machine and it can't handle material like the treadle one can. Thanks!


----------

